# Building soffit around ducting, gas line, and right next to door frame



## wicks_10 (Aug 1, 2015)

Forgot the pics


----------



## troyks (Feb 17, 2015)

For a 22" span you'll need 5/8" drywall along the bottom of the soffit to prevent sagging, 1/2" will work along your soffits side face. Use drywall screws to attach it as nails will probably pop from the little bit of vibration from the duct, otherwise looks fine.


----------



## wicks_10 (Aug 1, 2015)

Good to hear. Is there a standard on which board width to use for different span lengths? Like 1/2=16", 5/8=22", 3/4=? 

Also will there be any issue using and attaching board to a 1x2 on the wall side? If the pipe wasn't there I could use a 2x2 but it would take some work down the gas line to make it so I can move it out of the way. Figured a 1x2 would be easier. Any thoughts. Thanks again for the help.


----------

